# Daiwa Rollen



## FreshFisch (14. Januar 2017)

Moin liebe Angler,

ich weiß, Angelrollen zum Raubfischangeln  wurden hier schon viel diskutiert, aber ich hätte da noch ein paar  explizite Fragen, auf die ich keine direkte Antwort im Forum gefunden  habe (falls ich einfach nicht richtig gesucht habe, tut mir das schonmal  vorab Leid).

Ich habe mir kurz vor Weihnachten eine Iron Claw  The Tock in 2,40m mit WG bis 65g zugelegt, allerdings fehlt mir noch die  passende Rolle, um diese Rute mal richtig auszuführen und zu testen. Angeln werde ich hauptsächlich mit GuFis zwischen 9 und 15cm Länge mit Jigköpfen bis maximal 30g, hauptsächlich aber 20+/-5g, denke ich.

Jetzt  meine Frage: Ich habe mich ein wenig mit Rollen auseinander gesetzt und  bin jetzt bei Daiwa hängen geblieben. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt so  bei 50 bis maximal 100€ (armer Student) und jetzt bin ich am überlegen,  ob es eine Daiwa Legalis oder eine Daiwa Exceler EA werden soll. Bei  Größen denke ich so an 2500-3000, aber bin für andere Vorschläge offen   
Außerdem steht dann noch die Wahl der Schnur aus. Dazu sei gesagt, dass es in schwacher bis mäßiger Strömung auf mittelgroße Barsche und Zander (und wenn beißt natürlich auch gerne Hecht) gehen soll. Primärziel werden wahrscheinlich aber die Zander sein.

Danke schonmal vorne weg für eure Hilfe


----------



## FreshFisch (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*

Hab gerade noch die Iron Claw Niyo X entdeckt, die auf dem Papier auch einen akzeptablen Eindruck macht, bin bei der aber nicht ganz sicher, weil Iron Claw hier ja so wie es aussieht nicht so beliebt ist wegen Qualitätsmängeln etc ...


----------



## Arne0109 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*

Moinsen,
besitze zwar keine Spinnrollen in dem Preissequemt aber
auch wenn es die die 100€ Marke knapp knackt hol dir dann lieber die Daiwa Theory.
Besitze zwar keine aber konnte sie bei nem Bekannte nen halben Tag fischen und die hat sich garnicht schlecht angefühlt.
Beste Grüße
Arne


----------



## j0hN (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*

Hallo, zu Daiwa Rollen kann ich dir leider nix sagen. Zum jiggen benutze ich die Shimano Stradic in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen - aber auch nur wegen der geraden Übersetzung, weil ich den Finger nicht am Blank habe sondern in die Schnur greife. Wäre das nicht kann ich dir wärmstens die Penn Battle II empfehlen. Für um die 80€ eine der besten Rollen unter 100€, die ich kenne.


----------



## Stumbe (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*

Also sowohl mit der Daiwa Exceller, Legalis und auch der Ninja kannst du wenig falsch machen. Ich fische alle drei und bin auch mit allen sehr zufrieden.  Bedenke bei einem Kauf jedoch, dass die Daiwas etwas größer ausfallen somit sollte je nach Geschmack eine 2500er, maximal 3000er passen.

Zu der IronClaw-Rolle kann ich nichts sagen, da bislang weder gesehen noch begrabbelt. Jedoch liest man hier extrem wenig bis garnix, im Gegenteil zu den genannten Daiwas. Das könnte man auch als Aussage deuten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*



FreshFisch schrieb:


> und jetzt bin ich am überlegen,  ob es eine Daiwa Legalis oder eine Daiwa Exceler EA werden soll.



Dir ist bewusst,das die Legalis grundsätzlich und die Exceler ab 3000er Größe(ok,2506 auch) die höhere  Übersetzung haben ?

Sollte man mögen


----------



## FreshFisch (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*

Danke erstmal für eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen.

Das mit der Übersetzung habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber wäre durchaus bereit, eine höhere Übersetzung mal zu testen, da ich mit dem Jiggen auch noch nicht ehr viele Erfahrungen habe und das dann quasi komplettes Neuland wäre. 

Bei der Iron Claw bin ich halt am überlegen gewesen, ob ich die mal teste, weil ich halt bei anderen Iron Claw Artikeln gelesen habe, dass die Qualität sich in den letzten paar Jahren deutlich gesteigert hat und jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob sich einfach keiner traut, die zu testen, weil die Quali früher schlecht war. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Daiwa anscheinend ja echt gut von der Quali ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*



FreshFisch schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sind die Daiwa anscheinend ja echt gut von der Quali ...



Gibt da auch den einen oder anderen (kleineren) Detaillapsus..

Aber auch sinnige Details..z.b.die Führungsstifte am Excenterschlitten.

Im grossen und ganzen,hat Daiwa von der Ninja bis zur Freams,Rollen mit einem recht guten P/L Verhältnis abgeliefert.


----------



## FreshFisch (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*

Natürlich gibt es in der Preisklasse immer etwas, was nicht perfekt ist, aber ich hoffe einfach, dass ich aus meinem Budget das Beste machen kann. Falls es in diesem Forum jemanden gibt, der Erfahrungen mit der Iron Claw hat, und diesen Thread liest, wäre es super, wenn sich diese Person sich hier auch nochmal äußert. 

Und kann jemand vielleicht einen direkten Vergleich zwischen der Exceler und der Legalis ziehen? Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand eine Pro/Contra Auswahl hat oder so. Ist eine von beiden besser für die GuFi Angelei?

Zu viele Fragen für die geringe Auswahl :x


----------



## FreshFisch (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*

Hallo Yngsjö,
danke für deine Einschätzung. Also bist du eher der Meinung, dass sich bei meinem Bedarf eine Okuma oder eine Penn anbieten würde, da die robuster gebaut sind oder sind die einfach bei kleineren Modellen schon auf diese Ködergrößen und Wasserverhältnisse besser angepasst? Bin nämlich was Marken beim Angeln angeht nicht so unendlich gut informiert und Daiwa ist mir schon ein Begriff, während ich Penn und Okuma erst wirklich wahrgenommen habe, seit ich nach einer Jigrolle suche.


----------



## mahoe (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*

Hallo
du kannst dir für dein Vorhaben auch mal die Spro Red Arc anschauen,
mein Sohn besitzt diese Rolle schon ein paar Jahre und die laüft wie am ersten Tag.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*



FreshFisch schrieb:


> Und kann jemand vielleicht einen direkten Vergleich zwischen der Exceler und der Legalis ziehen? Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand eine Pro/Contra Auswahl hat oder so. Ist eine von beiden besser für die GuFi Angelei?


Kann ich, habe beide in 3000. 
Und die schwarze Sonder-Theory in 3000. 
Als Verstärkungsgruppe hoher Einzug, und das funzt! 

Die sind so gleich im Aufbau, dass man auf den Bildern schon alle Unterschiede sieht, d.h. die Exceler hat den anderen scheinbar "besseren" Bügel. Der einfache Stahlbügel von Legalis und Theory gefällt mir aber besser, ist dezenter, wackelt nicht und funzt. Sowas kann man leichter wieder hinbiegen falls mal ...
Farben sind unterschiedlich, wie man leicht sieht, die dunklen gefallen mit grundsätzlich besser, die Legalis sieht erstmal sehr wie ein Exist-Clone aus und hat eine interessante Detaillierung.
Alle 3 haben einen Hardbody mit Hauptteil und Seitenschale aus Alu! #6 #6# #6 Und sehr geringe Lagertoleranzen.

Die Theory hat eben noch das unsinnige MagSeal was rund +100€ UVP kosten soll - kann man aber sauberwischen die Rostpampe!  
Aber auch nette Gummidichtkappen an den Durchtrittsöffnungen. Und eine andere Spulenaufnahme und leider keine E-Spule dabei, da geht das P/L runter.
Die Gummikappen für Abdichtung passen mangels Ausfräsungen nicht ganz auf Legalis und Exceler, sind aber auch nur für den Tauchboot-Einsatz küstennah von besonderem Interesse.
Beim Aufmachen sind leider ein paar Drahtspangen verbaut, evtl. zur Absicherung. Leider nicht simpel handelbare Schrauben, das ist erstmal nervig, geht aber leicht wenn man weiß wie. Bleiben trotz Alubody immer noch Leichtbauten sowohl was die Grammzahl als auch die Robustheit betrifft.

Preis-Leistungsgewinnler ist die Legalis, sogar gesenkt Katalog 2016 zu 2017, müssen wohl viele gewesen sein  , ich habe schon 6 neue da, 3*3000 und 3*2500, so gibt es genug Wechselspulen. Die ist schlichtweg der Überflieger zu den Globeride-inhäusigen Plastik'ern Ninja, Revros usw..
Die Exceler ist nicht schlechter, aber "silberner"  und teurer.
Optisch ist die schwarze Theory der Hammer, übertrifft die alte erste Infinity Zaion Q nach meinem Gefühl. 

Leider haben alle 3 noch zuviel silber blitzer am Bügelarm, besonders am Gegengelenk, besonders doof fürs Forellenfischen und andere Scharfäuger.
Nur die Theory hat den matt-schwarzen Protektorrahmen #6, bei Legalis und Exceler ist der leider sehr chromig.

Für mich sind die 3000er mit den höheren 1:5,6 Übersetzungen echte Shimano-Killer, brauchen keinen Wormshaft, haben eine super Wickelkontur, größeren Spulendurchmesser, super fassbaren Bremsknob, noch gerade eben einen brauchbaren Kurbeldurchzug mit ordentlich Kraft, und wackeln und winden sich nicht im Alu-Getriebe-Block. Der Rotor ist wirklich sehr leicht und wenig Trägheitsbremsend, Start Stop federleicht geht wie es sein soll für alle 3, und schnell bei fast 1m p.U. sind diese Einwickler wirklich!

Die 6-Kant Klappkurbel mag ich, Abmaße wie bei den Ryobi&Arcs, die Gegenschraube ist fast gleich gemacht, ist M3 3mm Standardgewinde #6 und bedarf nur einer erkräftigten Variante um bombenfest zu sitzen.
Ich mag die Daiwa-Anschraubkurbeln (Daiwa/Cormoran u.ä.) mit dem Feingewinde am Großrad nun überhaupt nicht mehr, und schon gar nicht die nichtmal anklappbaren, da nervt mich einfach beim mobilen Angeln mit vielen Ruten.

Diese 3 liegen weit unter den 200€, wo das "Shimano-ordentlich" zu Sonderpreisen überhaupt erst anfängt. 
Im Vergleich sind die Shimanskis eher Plastikspielzeuge. :g
Gut die SW Saltwater nicht, andere Liga, aber auch die haben wenig Kurbelkraft.

Und bei Bode richtig nette Preise, überhaupt der Rollentip wenn sie gerade richtig   eingelagert haben! #6 
Die letzten Jahre der Preisbrecher und im Vergleich zum Gerlinger z.B. nicht den vielen Schrott in den Sonderaktionen.

Seit letztem Herbst kann man allerdings noch keine echten Langfristerfahrungen dieser Daiwa's vorweisen. 
Aber ordentlich gequält sind sind sie schon gleichmal, Werkschmierung so ratzefatze durch , nachschmieren bzw. demnächst neuschmieren ist wie bei allen Rollen eigentlich Pflicht. Nigrin unverdünnt außer Tube rein ins Getriebehausi, und passt erstmal, jetzt krant das! #6


----------



## FreshFisch (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Daiwa Rollen*

Danke Nordlichtangler für deine ausführliche Meinung zu den Daiwa Rollen.

Ich hab mir jetzt allerdings schon die Penn Sargus II geholt, weil die optisch zwar meiner Meinung nicht ganz so viel hermacht wie die Daiwas, aber sie hat Salzwasserbeständigkeit angegeben, was in Rostock an der Unterwarnow wahrscheinlich gar nicht verkehrt ist und so wie sich das in anderen Threads hier im Forum anhört wohl auch ein sehr robustes Arbeitstier ist. Werde mir wahrscheinlich so bald wie möglich trotzdem eine Legalis zulegen, weil ich mir noch eine Barschkombi zusammen bauen möchte (finde Barschangeln einfach am geilsten). Dafür muss ich nur erstmal wieder ein wenig Geld zusammen sparen 

Bin jetzt nur noch am überlegen, welche Schnur auf die neue Rolle kommt. Aktuell tendiere ich am ehesten zu einer J-Braid in 0,14-0,16mm. Werde mich dazu aber noch weiter durchs Forum arbeiten. Gegen persönliche Meinungen zu Schnüren in diesem Thread würde ich aber auch nciht nein sagen


----------

